# Shimano R-650 calipers - good, but brake pads not great



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

Just got a pair of Shimano R650 brake calipers from Excel. These are the long reach version of the 10s Ultegra brakes. they replaced a pair of Tektro long reach brakes on my commuter. 

the verdict is that the R650s are good! the braking is very strong, noticeably better than the Tektros. the finish is about what you'd expect from Ultegra. the quoted weights are a bit lighter than the R600s, but I don't have a scale, and this is a commuter bike. the stock brake pads aren't brilliant in the slush, but that's why they made Kool Stops.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Yeah, the rubber is the same as the rest of the rubber on stock shimano brakes. It's fine, but the compound is relatively hard. Kool Stop blacks are nearly as hard, and most other companies' stock pads as well. The only company I can think of that stocks something softer is Cane Creek, but they use an exclusive Kool Stop pad (CC Gray Matter), fwiw. Also, your stock pads are MUCH better than Tektro's. Changing the pads on a new set of Tektro brakes will vastly improve braking performance.


----------

